# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Praxedo Intervention : solution SaaS de gestion d'interventions sur Smartphone

## Mejdi20

*Praxedo Intervention : solution SaaS de gestion d'interventions sur Smartphone*
_
Grce  sa plate-forme Cloud, Praxedo quipe les techniciens, inspecteurs ou livreurs d'une solution complte de gestion de l'activit terrain compose dune interface web de planification et dune application mobile de reporting.
_
*Paris, le 26 aot 2010*  Praxedo, diteur de logiciels spcialis dans l'informatisation des employs itinrants des entreprises, propose la solution Praxedo Intervention pour organiser, planifier et optimiser les tournes des collaborateurs nomades. Cette application SaaS de suivi et de gestion en temps rel des interventions du personnel itinrant offre aux entreprises des gains de productivit significatifs.

*Une solution performante et prouve dans de nombreux domaines* 

Disponible pour les mtiers de la maintenance, du service aprs-vente, de linspection, des enqutes, des services  la personne ou du transport, Praxedo Intervention est une solution logicielle package permettant dassigner une intervention et de suivre son volution en temps rel. La solution permet d'optimiser les ressources de lentreprise et d'amliorer les flux d'information avec les collaborateurs nomades. Grce  Praxedo Intervention, plus de 8 millions dinterventions ont t effectues avec succs  ce jour.


*Deux modules complmentaires, pour un meilleur suivi* 

 Une interface web destine  la conduite dactivits :
Cette interface permet  la conduite dactivits de raliser des plannings  intelligents  en fonction de la disponibilit, des comptences et de la position gographique de ses quipes nomades. Une fois les interventions ralises, lensemble des informations remontes sont disponibles dans linterface. Pour faciliter le suivi, il est possible dutiliser les indicateurs cls de performance proposs par dfaut ou bien den crer de nouveaux propres  lactivit de lentreprise.

Une application sur mobile conue pour les employs itinrants :
Grce  ce module ergonomique, les employs nomades accdent depuis leur tlphone mobile au planning de leurs interventions. Ces informations sont transmises via une connexion sans fil scurise. Le travailleur nomade rcupre sur son terminal lensemble des tches quil a  effectuer ainsi que toutes les informations ncessaires  leur ralisation (adresse, contact, quipement dfaillant, etc.). Il ralise ensuite son compte-rendu sur le lieu de lintervention directement depuis son terminal mobile et remonte les informations au fil de leau (ex : photos, signature, position GPS, etc.).


*Une solution en mode SaaS qui garantit haute disponibilit et performance*

Le modle SaaS, utilis par Praxedo ds sa cration en 2004, rend la solution disponible depuis nimporte quel ordinateur disposant dune connexion Internet. De plus, le dploiement de Praxedo Intervention se rvle particulirement ais puisquun simple paramtrage suffit. Aucun dveloppement informatique ou aucune connaissance technique nest exig. Ce modle garantit de plus une meilleure gestion des cots que ce soit au niveau de linvestissement (la solution reposant sur un tarif mensuel par utilisateur quip) ou des frais de fonctionnement (prise en charge intgre de tous les frais de maintenance, sauvegarde, scurisation daccs, bande passante, hbergement, etc.).

 Avec Praxedo Intervention, les entreprises disposent dun outil efficace et simple dutilisation. Outre les nombreux avantages offerts par lapplication et la visibilit en temps rel qui permet un gain de productivit et de temps, la rduction des kilomtres parcourus et la suppression des formulaires papier permettent aux entreprises de raliser des conomies substantielles , conclut Jean de Broissia, Directeur Gnral de Praxedo.


*Tarification*

Praxedo Intervention est disponible au prix de 59 HT/mois par utilisateur nomade (tarif dgressif). La dure de labonnement est de 24 mois. Actuellement, Praxedo propose une offre dcouverte qui permet de tester gratuitement la solution.


*A propos de Praxedo - www.praxedo.com*

Praxedo est un diteur de logiciels spcialis dans linformatisation des employs itinrants (secteurs de la maintenance, du service aprs-vente, de linspection, des enqutes, du transport et des services  la personne). Praxedo dite notamment la plate-forme SaaS Praxedo Intervention de gestion de missions et de golocalisation. Reconnue pour sa facilit de mise en uvre et dutilisation, la plate-forme Praxedo Intervention sadapte au contexte fonctionnel de chaque entreprise via un simple paramtrage. L'utilisation d'un Smartphone permet d'augmenter la ractivit des entreprises et la productivit des ressources de leurs collaborateurs.

Praxedo est une entreprise rsolument tourne vers linnovation logicielle. Fonde en 2004, et reconnue  Jeune Entreprise Innovante  par le Ministre de la Recherche et du Dveloppement, Praxedo a reu le Trophe de lInnovation 2008 remis par Orange Business Services et le Syntec Informatique dans la catgorie  Performance et excellence oprationnelle .

----------

